# NJ, Central - Looking for player(s) and/or a game



## RobNJ (Jun 5, 2002)

My group is losing a central player, and we'd really like to have one or more to replace him.

I'm 28, another guy's 28, the other 2 are in their later 20s.  Most of us have been playing for many years.  We're currently playing two alternating D&D campaigns.

We play in Ocean Township, NJ (Monmouth County) on Saturday mornings, usually 11 am - 7 pm.

A few notes:  We tend to be pretty vulgar in our humor, so hopefully that won't be a major turn-off to gaming.  We also TEND toward a role playing bias but we do have the hacknslash motif down.

I also would be open to hosting a game at my house pretty much any weeknight.  I live in New Brunswick (Middlesex County).

You can contact me at bowell@rci.rutgers.edu


----------



## RobNJ (Jun 25, 2002)

bump


----------

